

Marcin Wichary Interview - js2
http://ajaxian.com/archives/web-ninja-interview-marcin-wichary-creator-of-google-pacman-logo-html5-slide-deck-and-more

======
js2
Marcin is responsible for the (in)famous Google Pacman logo, as well as
today's logo celebrating Jules Verne.

Aside, today's logo is orientation-aware if you're using Firefox/Chromium on
supported hardware (i.e., a MacBook [Pro]).

